# Official 2011-2012"View From Your Stand" Thread



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Post pics from your stand as you go throughout the year. I have some I'll post up soon. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/official-2010-2011-view-your-stand-thread-75754/


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Buddy up a tree in BW 2 weekends ago. Far off cell phone pic


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dailysaw said:


> <img src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34690"/>
> 
> Buddy up a tree in BW 2 weekends ago. Far off cell phone pic












2nd weekend of bow season not much of a pic


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dailysaw said:


> <img src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34692"/>
> 
> 2nd weekend of bow season not much of a pic


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good looking spot.


----------



## condonbc (Jun 7, 2011)

*plots*

outside monroeville, al


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

condonbc said:


> outside monroeville, al


I like that 1st pic a lot


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

White belly! 









Opening day of gun.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

This morning looking for the big boy


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Florida spot*

Hunting in Fl after 25 years in ALA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Does this count?I have a live video feed into my living room....I can hunt from my recliner while watching TV...
29.99 security camera at harbor freight...
friend at phone company cutting off to much line on new line install... 
living in the woods...priceless


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that's something. That's almost cheatin! Neat rig ya got there.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

with bow a few weeks ago..... right before I gutted it
.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Back edge of a food plot that was summer planted with peas, sunflowers and grain sorghum.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

this is one of my favorite spots


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

you really take a Zeiss scope out in the woods? WOW more money than i have,soooo jealous ....not really,but nice scope.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Last hunt in 2010 in Ms


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Alabama


----------



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Saved for later. My cell phone pics suck


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Figured I'd share mine. Afraid of heights! LOL.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Kansas


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bw wma


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Sitting in the stand now.pics soon!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Food plots were planted late due to a week in the hospital with heart problems


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

At a new place this year...this is all I have so far. Gotta remember to take some pics of my new stands!


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

A couple from the trees in Kentucky.


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Oklahoma

Small 8pt and my knee


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

So far 2011..


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

On The Plot....







Then decides it wants to come join my in the shooting house..







Coming out of the woods







Decides it wants to hang out in front of me...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Escambia River ground blind


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

My bottom lock-on


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

View from my ladder this morning. Food plot is across the road. I love seeing these frosty mornings come to life!


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

*Kaler bottom,kentucky*

:thumbsup:


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*honey hole*

great spot on public land


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

nonchalant said:


> :thubsup:


who were you hunting with in kaler


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

CAMP IN BLACKWATER









mossyhead


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

please let me know if yall can see those pics!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope sure can't 
Chad


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Slow day today, nothing but pesky squirrels....heard a few shots....N. Walton


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fla spot coming around*

Windy day grass is starting to grow


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

This morning @ 7:00. Then 2 spikes show up @ 7:45.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*From my shooting house*

With my granddaughter


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Heres a few.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

View from my stand right now


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good body on that buck Ryan....a couple years he'll be study!!! Some reason I can't post pics from my phone!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok the 2 fire pictures aren't technically stand views but that's our fire pit so they count. The picture with the gun was the sunrise this morning, the little buck standing under the stand was saturday morning, and the bow picture was Tuesday afternoon


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

And here is my current stand view cause it's 80 degrees and I'm lazy


----------



## riverhunter (Oct 10, 2009)

*Escambia River*

One pic from the stand and on the river because sometimes I use the front seat of the boat as my stand.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

MS public land Dec 2011


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Last 7 days of my 12 day will be in a stand. Will add pics from the stand. Couple spots I haven't sat all year so should be interesting.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Georgiana


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A few live pics.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Blackwater


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*here is a couple of mine*


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> View attachment 39233
> 
> 
> View attachment 39234
> ...


Dang Joe, can you get any higher!? Looks like those were taken from a cell phone tower.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Marengo County Ala*

One less bull dozer to worry about...also the reproducing kind!!!!It looks like the Eglin bomb range on are plots...thank god we didnt plant this year. Shot this one early AM before the storm came through Saturady afternoon. 

BAR 3006 Winchester 150 Balistic Tip...........Wheeeeel...Plop


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*



Rammer Jammer said:


> Dang Joe, can you get any higher!? Looks like those were taken from a cell phone tower.


 
i have become kinda ocd about climbing high. i love it!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Blackwater 2 weeks ago. Saw lots of single does but no buck


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rain kept me in a shooting house tonight.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

E. A. F.B. Yep doe busted me as the flash went off.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

This Little buck seemed to like me, and hung around for a while after the pic. Let em go fer next year.:thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

hunted my old hunting house this morning . 9 does and 2 spikes.
let the spikes walk.
I watch the 4 lanes and put corn at the far end of each one


----------

